# Comformation on a possible buy!



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

There's really only one good picture, so I'm going to base all of my comments on that.

I see a typey paint. Straight shoulders, posty legs, and fair LS joint placement. I think he might be a bit under at the knees and narrow chested. I don't like how long his pasterns or forearms are, but his hock angle is alright and his back isn't overly long. I would prefer it to be shorter, but it's not bad. His neck seems to tie in well to his withers and chest which is nice, and he has a clean head.

Overall I think he'd be fine as a trail horse or an all-arounder, but not for conpetition. I just dont see his legs holding up for a lot of stress.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. He is just now about to turn two, is it possible that he will grow out of any of that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I think he has decent conformation and has had great ground manners on him. I think he will be an extremely easy horse to break without too much trouble. I've seen him around for a while, love his color and dam! I'd be sure and offer a little less for him, I'm sure they'll take it!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I was thinking about that  how much would you offer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd offer them $250 for him, then go up if they say no to no more than $350. They need to sell him, so probably would take that. With the market as it is, something not broke and not papered in Texas isn't even worth $250 right now, lol.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

That is true lol its just awful...some GREAT horses are selling at dirt prices. What I want to do is break him in..then take him to some playdays and just let him stand around and get used to the commotion then maybe try him on barrels for fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

That is true lol its just awful...some GREAT horses are selling at dirt prices. What I want to do is break him in..then take him to some playdays and just let him stand around and get used to the commotion then maybe try him on barrels for fun. If my mom lets me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

As a barrel horse I would avoid him. His size and weak bone structure might come back to bite him. Yes, he could grow out of some of it- such as the long pasterns, but unfortunately the narrowness and such is there to stay.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I was thinking for play..like loping the barrels and poles just to have some fun. He would be mainly for pushing the steers down to the shoot during ropings
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

My mom isn't too keen on the idea. Gr...it sucks having a baby. My colt is close to a year...but I can't do anything with him! Lol boredness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I think as long as you aren't looking for a serious competition horse, he'll do just fine. He might could turn you a little money if you can buy him pretty cheap and put a nice foundation on him. He has some wild color.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah that was my plan but mom isn't going for it..ahh well. Thanks anyway lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, dang, that always sucks, lol. Good luck with the horses you have!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! Do you have any ideas of what I could do with my boy? He turns a year in April and we need something to work on. He picks up feet perfect, ties good, leads good, will move his hind and shoulders with a light push, lead across water I can throw blankets all over him, he bathes and I can use the clippers on him lol. What else can I work on at this age?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I would work on in hand obstacles. Drive him over tarps, ditches, logs, etc. it can be a bit boring waiting for them to get old enough to ride and do more things with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh yeah it is lol. But hes my baby and I think he's going to make me a great gelding! Would you think its too early to get him used to a bit if I can find one the right size? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I second the ground driving. Its a great foundation for young horses, and if you have a small enough bridle, you could even mouth him as early as a year old. Just make sure to make it FUN for him so that he doesn't go sour!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I would start doing some training in the round pen......you can teach a lot of things in there.....teach them walk, trot canter and halt from voice.....you can teach them to ground drive so they know how to steer when you get in the saddle........you can also teach leg aids from the ground.......our last youngster knew how to do everything from the ground including how to leg yield her hind quarters over and how to mover her front end side ways.

You can also teach them to turn and face you which is helpful when you have a horse out in a pasture that does not want to be caught.

I teach my guys to lead by their feet by using a lariat or lead rope

You can teach a horse to bow for fun.

BUT you must know what you are doing before attempting any of these things so if you don't know how and have never done anything like this you should get a trainer to teach you and your horse.

Super Nova


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

IMO its not a good idea to do round pen work with a foal. Especially not one under a year old.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I probably will teach him to lunge, but only a couple circles each way. Nothing that would harm him. And I'm do you think a minature bridle would be too small?.. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

How old is he? Most likely unless he is a weanling, the mini bit will be too small. I'd rather have one a little big, than one so small it pinches/rubs their lips and isn't comfortable.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

He's turning ten months old the 22nd of this month...what size bridle would I need to get to fit him then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe pony? Or cob..? I'm looking at chicksaddlery.com now. Would a joined bit be alright to use? I have always used a single piece eggbutt snaffle for my horses. Unless I was pushing cattle at a roping then I would use a.curb
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to start a horse in a snaffle with no exceptions. I also wouldn't be lungin him until he was older, if you do, you need to keep it under 15 minutes and don't lope him a lot.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

That was my plan, I would only be lunging him mainly to teach him to move out from me but only walking. And I know to start him in a snaffle, my question is unjointed, single jointed, or maybe a french link?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My miniature horse's head is 30" around from mouthpiece to mouthpiece, which means she wears a size B miniature horse bridle, if that helps you at all. Those generally get to be about 32" and that's it. If he's that size or bigger (most likely already is) I'd say a medium sized pony bridle would be fine. 32-40" should be adjustable enough for him for a while. 

As for a bit, I'd go for an unjointed mullen mouth or a single jointed snaffle, preferably a half-cheek if you're going to ground drive him. That's what I ground drive our youngsters and minis in and it works well. Just make sure that it fits him. My guess it that he'd wear a 4" pony bit. My mini wears a 3.5".

You may have to play around with the bit some. Some horses just don't like the feel of an unjointed bit, or might want something 'fuller' like a rubber bit. Now is a good time to determine what he likes and doesn't like. I'd also make sure that you bridle doesn't have any fancy contraptions on it while you're first teaching him. A browband and throat latch will be just fine.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Endiku said:


> IMO its not a good idea to do round pen work with a foal. Especially not one under a year old.


I thought this was a yearling or long yearling?

I'm only talking 10 minutes 2 to 3 times a week......I'm talking about training not chasing it around the pen. Alot of this stuff can be taught at the walk.

Super Nova


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

trainerunlimited said:


> You need to start a horse in a snaffle with no exceptions. I also wouldn't be lungin him until he was older, if you do, you need to keep it under 15 minutes and don't lope him a lot.


Disagree with this......there are exceptions and those be what is going on as far as teeth go.......I started two of mine in a rubber mullen.

Super Nova


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Super Nova said:


> I thought this was a yearling or long yearling?
> 
> I'm only talking 10 minutes 2 to 3 times a week......I'm talking about training not chasing it around the pen. Alot of this stuff can be taught at the walk.
> 
> Super Nova


no, that was the colt in the Ad, we're talking about her tenth month old, who she's run out of things to do with.



Lovesmydunnboy said:


> He's turning ten months old the 22nd of this month...
> http://www.horseforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1366533#ixzz1mlQ2clq6


hence me saying he's far too young to lunge at more than a walk.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I know, I am not lunging him at anything more than a walk anyway. I would mainly teach him to move away and go around me. I guess the basics for real lunging in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Super Nova said:


> Disagree with this......there are exceptions and those be what is going on as far as teeth go.......I started two of mine in a rubber mullen.
> 
> Super Nova


 
I haven't really messed with mullens, so don't really know how they work. I guess I shouldn't have said no exceptions, but she said she used a solid bit and a curb, which put up a big "WHOA THERE" sign.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I would NEVER use a curb on a horse that wasn't perfect in a snaffle. I only use a curb if I'm going to be doing a lot of neck reining, I didn't mean I was going to use one on him. Whyy is a solid snaffle a nono? Just so understand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

It can cause a lot of problems when a horse has no idea what you are asking of it. A solid mouth piece pulls across the entire mouth and the horse doesn't understand what is being asked of it (i've corrected a lot of horses put in a grazing bit or a curb because that is what comes with a complete headstall at tractor supply) and a broken mouth piece allows you to pull on one side only, so the horse isn't thoroughly confused. I don't think a curb or anything similar should be used until the horse is dead broke. I will probably always ride in a twisted wire or smooth snaffle with my mare as long as I keep riding her, she neck reins just fine in a snaffle. I suck at describing things, so am probably pretty confusing, lol.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> Disagree with this......there are exceptions and those be what is going on as far as teeth go.......I started two of mine in a rubber mullen.
> 
> Super Nova


I find that rubber bits take up way too much room in a small mouth. I dislike rubber bits for this reason. I agree with someone else on using a simple plain ole snaffle.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay, so a plain single jointed snaffle. Thanks for explaining 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Okay, so a plain single jointed snaffle. Thanks for explaining
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea, you can never go wrong with starting in a snaffle. I actually will start in a sidepull for a short time, then move into a snaffle. They are a little more forgiving than a solid mouthpiece on a horse just starting out. There is no give or independent action in a solid mouthpiece, such as a mullen or solid port.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> Yea, you can never go wrong with starting in a snaffle. I actually will start in a sidepull for a short time, then move into a snaffle. They are a little more forgiving than a solid mouthpiece on a horse just starting out. There is no give or independent action in a solid mouthpiece, such as a mullen or solid port.


Great explanation! I start my horses that I raise myself in a clinton anderson halter the first couple rides, then introduce a smooth snaffle, but the sidepull works well! I've also used a bosal, but don't really like those past a couple rides as well. Bosals aren't my thing. Good luck with your foal. I'd love to see some pics of him!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/76151d1317525906-critique-my-babies-027.jpg

He was six months old here  and I did plan on just using the halter until he got used to walking in front of me and all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/76152d1317525938-critique-my-babies-025.jpg

And another picture
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

GotaDunQH said:


> I find that rubber bits take up way too much room in a small mouth. I dislike rubber bits for this reason. I agree with someone else on using a simple plain ole snaffle.


I usually default to a single or french link snaffle but due to teeth issues a rubber mullen in this case was the only way to go......this is a large horse with a large mouth that can easily handle the size of the rubber mullen.

We did actually start out with a single snaffle but when teeth issues popped up we switched to the mullen.

This girl was already trained in the snaffle from the ground to steer, leg yield, move her front end over, half pass, whoa, steer etc.......so switching to the mullen while getting her going under saddle was no big deal.



Super Nova


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

awww, do you have any body pics?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/76143d1317525221-critique-my-babies-023.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/76142d1317525199-critique-my-babies-019.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

He is a cute boy, love his color!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks me too  he looks much better now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

